# how to improve my aquascape



## njpiranha (Dec 28, 2008)

still messing with all the rocks and everything while its cycling, but trying to improve it still


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

What is to be the ultimate stock if this tank?


----------



## njpiranha (Dec 28, 2008)

african malawi cichlids(mbunas)


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I would try to find some smooth rock that closely resemble the ones in the background in color and shape to pull it all together. I would then pile them so they look more natural and not stacked man made. Substrate looks good.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

+1 with what Pilgrim said. Tie your rock work into your background.

Also, I like running the depth of sand from shallow to deep going from front to back. Gives it some depth perception. Or anyway you like it.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

is that a 3D background or a "paper" background....?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> african malawi cichlids(mbunas)


Translates to rock fish from lake malawi=more rock.
Overall :thumb: nice tank :thumb: 
Give your new guys plenty of places to hide, swim through, spawn in.
Good luck to ya 8)


----------



## njpiranha (Dec 28, 2008)

TrashmanNYC said:


> is that a 3D background or a "paper" background....?


DIY 3D background


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I always get ideas from looking at everybodys tanks. I just bought a bunch of rock from a rock/landscape place for super cheap. I stacked them up and it looks pretty good. It was looking pretty to "stacked" and I just re did it today and it looks much more natural...


----------

